
How Google's flourishing social network Orkut killed itself - Wishfie1
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-googles-orkut-killed-itself-my-random-theory-durgesh-kaushik/
======
pruthiakshay22
I think it's super important for any social network to keep on innovatinga and
evolving itself. It might not surprise us one day when Facebook just
disappears and Instagram becomes the next FB. FB is so smart in predicting the
future trends and it try to make sure that another FB should come out from its
own ecosystem. Orkut was killed because "Facebook" was something new for
people to brag about. Social network is and will always be about bragging
which will only happen if that 'something' is constantly changing,evolving
giving something new to people to play with or brag about.

